# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Haihaut

## Redaktion

Haihaut eine Bezeichnung fr Glatthautneopren, dessen Oberflche mit einer leichten Struktur versehen ist. Diese Struktur, meist kleine Vertiefungen, erhht die Gre der Oberflche und macht das Neopren dadurch widerstandsfhiger gegen mechanische Beanspruchung.

----------

